# Shared object "libfontenc.so.1" not found, required by "libxfont.so.1" xorg error



## stealthmaster (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello BSD users, devels and wizards of Xorg.

I recent re-installed Xorg on my machine(Freebsd FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p6), I have tried compiling Xorg from ports as well as installing just straight from pkg and still the same issue even after completely removing everything Xorg. Is there anyone that would know how to fix this issue? As I know libfontenc is installed as well as libxfont but the error still is happening.

Any help or suggestions of shrinking possible issues of it would be helpful.

Thanks for reading


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 4, 2015)

A simple check to start is to run `pkg check -d` to look for missing dependencies and `pkg check -B` to look for shared library issues.  Can you show the output of those commands?

Another item, were all packages updated at once?  That's the safest thing to do as mixing packages from different times can lead to some dependency issues that won't happen when everything is updated at once.


----------



## stealthmaster (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion I will amend this reply if fixed! But seems to be finding a lot of missing shared libraries regardless, so maybe the solution thank you junovitch!

update 1# I found that /usr/local/include/X11/fonts/fontenc.h /usr/local/lib/libfontenc.a /usr/local/lib/libfontenc.la /usr/local/lib/libfontenc.so /usr/local/lib/libfontenc.so.1 /usr/local/lib/libfontenc.so.1.0.0 and /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/fontenc.pc are missing yet I have the library installed on my system. When I try running install I tried reinstall and the files are still missing. Any ideas now?


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 5, 2015)

What was the exact output?  Does it show a port that depends on x11-fonts/libfontenc or is it the port itself?

Does `pkg check -s libfontenc` complain of any checksum mismatches with that port?

How did you reinstall?  Via ports or via `pkg install -f libfontenc`.


----------

